# INDUSTRIAL!!! >:U



## Sulacoyote (Apr 24, 2007)

So any rivetheads around? If so, what's your favorite industrial subgenre? What's your clothing style? Favorite bands?


For me, I think my favorite subgenre is martial industrial. The really aggressive, warlike stuff with the military drums, symphonic interludes and machinery clanging. Favorite bands: In The Nursery, Front 242, Triarii, VNV Nation (_mostly old VNV_), Gridlock, Derniere Volonte, and Sophia.

Fashion-wise, I tend to go minimalistic. I usually just wear a tight black shirt _(to flaunt my awesome pecs)_, and a pair of military surplus pants tucked into my combat boots. I have a completely shaved head, so no hair styling for me.


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

I love industrial and I like both aggressive bands and the more poppy ones.

My favorite bands are Apoptygma Berzerk, VNV Nation, Funker Vogt, Front 242, Icon of Coil and Project Pitchfork. And let's not forget Depeche Mode. ^^

Fashion wise, i mostly dress in dark colors. Minimalistic too. Mainly just a black t-shirt and black or dark grey jeans.


----------



## coffinberry (Apr 30, 2007)

Front Line... going to see them this Saturday.

But I loves me some Feindflug.


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

You're going to see FLA? Lucky mouse. *is jealous*


----------



## TeeGee (Apr 30, 2007)

Velvet Acid Christ, :wumpscut:, Skinny Puppy, Combichrist, White Zombie, Ministry, KMFDM, the works. 

I'm not a big fan of VNV Nation or Front Line Assembly :X


----------



## ADF (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone here listen to rant radio industrial? Go to http://www.rantradio.com/ and click one of the industrial links on the left, I have only tried them with winamp so it my not work with other players.


----------



## sedric (Apr 30, 2007)

I tend towards the early stuff. Throbbing Gristle, EinstÃ¼rzende Neubauten, SPK, Robert Rental and Thomas Leer's _The Bridge_ LP, stuff like that. I like later stuff as well, but not as much. I like Whitehouse as well, although I don't know if we're counting power electronics as a subset of industrial or not

I also really like Intersystems. They're not industrial, being much too early (late sixties), but they're sort of proto-industrial. Lots of harsh electronic bleeps and squeals whilst a guy talks over it


----------



## Jelly (May 6, 2007)

Throbbing Gristle, Ministry, RevCo, Lard, Einsturzende Neubauten, KMFDM, TKK, Pigface (being what it is), Skinny Puppy, some other shtuff.

*wonders if Glenn Branca counts (in his own little way).

R-Roz Williams? Premature Ejaculation? Don't know.


----------



## AdamWolf (May 8, 2007)

OMG RIVETHEADS!  *Headbangs!*

I love industrial :3  I even make my own 

I'm into VnV Nation (the older stuff too)  :wumpscut:  Velvet acid christ, Combichrist, Cruxshadows (some of it)  Funker Voght, Skinny Puppy, Aphex Twin, and a bunch of others I cant remember right now.  I'm also into alot of Darkwave, like (once again) VnV Nation, Assembleage 23 (spelling?  Sorry ^^)  Tom Shear, Glis, and Covenant. 

Of course, I also pay respect to the old skoolers as well, such as The Chemical  Brothers and The Crystal Method.  Can't forget the break beats and chemical beats.

As for my dress...hmm...lesee.  Well...for one, I'm in the army :3  So, most of the day its a combat uniform @_@  The other half is usually jeans, bigger then they need to be, a black T-shirt, tight, (to show off my MUSCLES >) and muh huge wallet chain FTW.  I cant wear my spiked collar alot around post because I get strange looks from those who out-rank me.  I have a high and tight so no hairstyling for me  

If ya want (and I'd GREATLY appreciate it,)  check out my music webpage on FA at:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/lupisnocturna/  

I have some of my weird pseudo genre industrial there.  Its like...synthy dance-able industrial.

Remember to leave comments if you feel inclined to :3


----------



## Esplender (May 9, 2007)

Mmm, Mnemic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpdUVMddEd8


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 9, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> R-Roz Williams? Premature Ejaculation? Don't know.



HELL YES!

Premature Ejaculation can definitely be described as first-wave industrial. You might want to check out HELTIR as well, another industrial project featuring the great Rozz Williams. They use a lot more voice loops and random sounds too. Also, don't forget (early) Current 93.


----------



## radio_ardilla (May 15, 2007)

Hey there, I'm a little late in getting to this thread. But yeah, I'm a big time fan of Industrial- covering the full spectrum from Apop to Zoviet France (well that's the only project that I could think of that started with the letter "z"). Been running a streaming on-demand web radio program for over five years now (http://www.ardilla.furtopia.org) although I tend to foucus more on the melodic and pop side of the spectrum, mainly because it's fun to mix it. 

BTW- I have to make a plug for my friend Chris and his music project "Switchboard of Souls". I was able to convince him to set up a gallery for his tunes here on FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/paniki/
Please have a listen- download it, share it, fave it, send him a note. I'm trying to convince him to possibly perform at an upcoming furry con. If enough people ask him to do so, I'm sure he'd seriously consider it!


----------



## evil_ed667 (May 15, 2007)

radio_ardilla said:
			
		

> BTW- I have to make a plug for my friend Chris and his music project "Switchboard of Souls". I was able to convince him to set up a gallery for his tunes here on FA: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/paniki/
> Please have a listen- download it, share it, fave it, send him a note. I'm trying to convince him to possibly perform at an upcoming furry con. If enough people ask him to do so, I'm sure he'd seriously consider it!


I know the guy. His stuff is actually pretty amazing. Anyway, I'll ask him too next time he's on.


----------

